# P 38 restoration



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought I'd share this photo I took of a P 38 under restoration at Parafield Airport in South Australia. I don't know the details about the aircraft, but seeing this bird is truly amazing! (I've never seen one before!!) I'll make sure that I'll post a picture when it's finally done (could be waiting awhile though).


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 26, 2005)

Those r some awesome pictures! Do u know where they got the P38? That was a great pic of the P51D! Those two have to be my favorite aircraft of WWII!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2005)

Very nice shots! 8) Is that some volunteer organization or some private foundation? If it is a volunteer org, you may want to look into joining.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice P-38! 8) Looks like a H-model or maybe an early model J. 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi guys, This is P38H-5 42-66841 recovered from PNG and brought to the Classic jets fighter museum in Adelaide, South Australia. Unfortunately it's not being restored to flying condition but will make an excellent addition to the museum. Certainly a very rare aircraft to see in Australia. For more info and pics check out the museum's website at http://www.classicjets.com


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the info! 8)


----------

